# Paketkonfiguration - wird pkg_config() noch genutzt?

## Yakodeon

Hallo Gentoogemeinde,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich zu einem Umstieg von Arch Linux entschieden und bin im Umgang mit Gentoo noch wenig vertraut.

Die Installation verlief problemlos, sodass ich nun auf meinem Laptop ein noch sehr grundlegendes funktionierendes Basissystem habe.

Einige Pakete sind bereits mit emerge installiert, darunter openssh-5.3_p1-r1 und wpa_supplicant-0.6.9. Bei denen bekam ich zusätzlich eine Information, dass gewisse zusätzliche Konfigurationsdateien under /etc noch benötigt werden. Ich soll mich im Handbuch zu emerge belesen, wie man Pakete konfiguriert. Nach kurzem Studium kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass '--config' das bewerkstelligt.

Hier taucht das Problem auf: Bei beiden Paketen bekomme ich jeweils die Meldung, dass pkg_config() im entsprechenden ebuild nicht definiert sei.

Im Internet ließ sich hierzu nach langem Suchen keine wirkliche Info finden, sodass ich ratlos bin, wie ich denn nun an meine Konfigurationsdateien komme.

Ich habe einige ebuilds im Portage-Verzeichnis durchgeguckt und festgestellt, dass die Funktien pkg_config() allgeimen nur noch in älteren Programmversionen vorkommt. In neueren tauchte sie nicht mehr auf.

Nun mache ich das, was ich bislang bei anderen in Foren nicht so gern gesehen habe: Ich melde mich an, weil ich zunächst eine Frage stellen möchte  :Smile: 

Ist die Verwendung von pkg_config() noch aktuell? Wie kann ich mit emerge nun die Konfigurationsdateien für die installierten Pakete erstellen?

Ich danke ich Voraus für eure Antworten  :Smile: 

Viele Grüße,

Yako

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Konfiguration mit --config geht nur bei einigen Ebuilds. Wie man wpa_supplicant konfiguriert ist in der Installationsanleitung ziemlich am Ende beschrieben. Ansonsten such hier mal im Forum, ist in der letzten Zeit öfters behandelt worden. Wenn dann etwas nicht klappt, dann melde dich einfach wieder. Wenn du bei Arch auf wpa_supplicant genutzt hast, dann müsstest du die entsprechende Konfigurationsdatei einfach weiter benutzen können.

----------

## Necoro

Wenn es --config gibt, wird das in der Regel explizit für das Paket in den Logs stehen

Wie zB:

 *Quote:*   

> To setup DSPAM to run out-of-the-box on your system with a MySQL
> 
> or PostgreSQL database, run:
> 
> emerge --config =dspam-3.8.0-r15

 

Das wird eigentlich nur benötigt, wenn die Konfiguration nicht nur daraus besteht, Dateien zu ändern. (In dem Beispiel werden zB noch Datenbanken angelegt etc)

/edit: Für OpenSSH steht da auch nur, dass man nicht vergessen soll, die Configdateien zu mergen (also: "etc-update" aufzurufen) und den sshd neuzustarten. Ich denke der Hinweis ist hier nochmal extra drinne, weil ein SSH-Fehler auf einem Server eher unschön ist ^^

----------

